# "Thank you for the...."



## gervasius

Can someone please translate the following in Romanian?  The "you" is informal and this is directed to a male.

"Thank you for the wonderful Romanian dinner last night!  I am still feeling quite full.

See you today!  I am free from 1100 to 1600 and after 2100.

Hope you had fun last night."

Thanks so much. 

Jason


----------



## Zamolxis

"Multumesc pentru cina minunata si copioasa de ieri seara! 

Ne vedem astazi! Sunt liber de la 1100 la 1600 si dupa 2100.

Sper ca te-ai distrat bine aseara."

- - -

I removed the "I am still feeling quite full" as I cannot find a way to put it in Romanian to sound polite (all translations I could think of have the double meaning: "you've kinda forced me to eat too much"). But I added the "si copioasa" in the previous sentence, which makes it "wonderful and filling Romanian dinner". I find that sounds better in Romanian.

Hope it helps.

Cheers,
Zam


----------



## OldAvatar

Zamolxis said:


> I removed the "I am still feeling quite full" as I cannot find a way to put it in Romanian to sound polite



Suggestion: Încă mai mă simt sătul!

Pretty weird indeed!


----------



## Zamolxis

Or: "Mi-a ţinut de foame până acum!"


----------



## gervasius

Many thanks!!! 

Jason


----------

